# Shorter works v. longer works - which do you prefer?



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

So, I bought a Kindle Fire. And I love that freaking thing. And I'm definitely reading more eBooks now that I don't have to squint at my phone or computer monitor.

However, I'm realizing that I like shorter works on Kindle and longer works in print books. I think it's because I'm used to looking at printed text for long periods of time...whereas with computer screens (or any screens), I'm used to having a short attention span and not having to look at one thing for long periods of time (except when I have to write a paper).

Now, don't quote me on this because I haven't yet attempted reading a book longer than 300 pages on Kindle... but I do notice that my attention span is shorter on the Kindle than when I read print books.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Weirdly, yes. I like long books and short reads too, but I've found that on the Kindle, I get antsy when the 'XX minutes left in this chapter' is over 20 minutes or so. I was reading a book by Bernard Cornwell and his chapters felt endlessly long, which impacted my enjoyment of the read because I like feeling a sense of accomplishment as I turn pages or finish chapters and it seemed like it just took forever to get through one chapter.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

I used to love long works, but now the only time I can find to read is when I'm running on the treadmill. I find that a nice short read is perfect for that situation. Especially if it's market research.


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

Precisely! However, I can't read super short print books. It makes me feel deprived and unsatisfied, as if I'd only eaten half the meal.

Also, agreed with Briteka. I realize that with real-life pulling me in different directions, I don't have as much time to read.  Sadness!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Long only. I don't even read oneshot fan fiction.


----------



## katherinef (Dec 13, 2012)

Shorter works. I'd rather read two shorter books than one long. I want to be able to finish a book in one day and still have time for everything that needs to be done. I rarely read print books, but I tend to avoid long ones too. However, when it comes to my favorite authors, I can devour longer books as quickly as short ones.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Depends on my mood.  For longer reads an E-ink ereader is better than a fire or book.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Long, and that was true with paper books too, although I hardly ever read paper these days (a library book now and then). I keep my Kindle set to location so I rarely see the x minutes left in whatever. Occasionally I look to see if I'm deciding whether to quit reading mid-chapter or wait till the end.


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

Depends on what's being told. In fiction, some worlds just require more detail than a short work provides. But I like the conciseness of the short story, the brief look at a moment, the brushing by of salient details. Tricky to do but very satisfying.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Longer works.  Epic-length.  Michner.  Atlas Shrugged.  Device makes no difference.

Betsy


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

cinisajoy said:


> Depends on my mood. For longer reads an E-ink ereader is better than a fire or book.


This, pretty much. Though I'll also read a physical book or on the computer.


----------



## Daniel Dennis (Mar 3, 2014)

I prefer longer books regardless (100k words or so). I have discovered that I read faster in digital formats than print. Probably because I'm accustomed to digesting a lot if data on monitors every day.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I only read on my e-ink kindles, but I have always preferred what I call full sized books. Paper or e-ink doesn't change that. Its actually much easier to read longer books as they aren't as heavy now and my hands don't hurt trying to pry the paper back pages open. 

A book is a book for me. Device or medium doesn't change what I like reading. 

Reading though is easier on my eyes on my kindles, which means I can read faster and more relaxed. So I can read more books now on my kindles.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have an overall preference: it depends on what mood I'm in. I started reading "grown-up" fiction back in the fifties when there were a lot of genre magazines around, so I've read a lot of those as well as novels of all lengths (130 pages to 1200 pages). The shortest story I've read was two sentences long.  

I've bought quite a few short story collections for the Kindle.


Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I like books that are the right length. I don't like novellas that leave me feeling like too much was left out, but I hate 600 page epics that could have been edited down to 400 without really losing anything. On the other hand, I've read a lot of short novels that I really loved as well as door-stops I've read time and again.

So no, I don't have a preference, as long as the author knows what s/he is doing and has picked the right size for what s/he has to say in that particular case.


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for your replies!

I do wonder if I can concentrate/consume more if I had the E-ink reader or Paperwhite. I've heard they're pretty good substitutes for print books.


----------



## Dom (Mar 15, 2014)

It depends on the story. I can read long or short, but I'd rather read a great short book than an average long one. There have actually been times where I thought a story was awesome but then started dragging because it kept going on.

I've always thought that short stories were going to take off with the electronic format but I don't know if it has really happened. I guess novellas are a thing so there's that.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Was never a big fan of "epic" long books or even long series.  I pretty much won't buy a book if it is over 400 pages.  I just don't have the time or willingness to read it.  That said, the medium doesn't matter.  With my current schedule anything from about 150 pages to 350 is the sweet spot.  I will, if someone I know rec's a book that is 450 pages, POSSIBLY attempt it.  But even if my best reading buddy rec's something over that I'm not going to bother.  I just don't enjoy longer books the way I do shorter escapes.

I do read novellas and some short stories.  They aren't my favorite style, but there are good ones out there and sometimes I know I only have an hour to read or I'm waiting in an office for an appointment, and those stories are good for that.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

It doesn't matter, though I tend to buy more short stuff since getting a Kobo. Individual short fiction just doesn't exist in print format. Ebooks makes that significantly easier to access, which is great.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lydia Young said:


> Thanks for your replies!
> 
> I do wonder if I can concentrate/consume more if I had the E-ink reader or Paperwhite. I've heard they're pretty good substitutes for print books.


Well, you won't get any argument here! 

I've always been a fairly voracious reader . . . the great thing about kindle is it gives me all the advantages of paper without the disadvantages. I can read anywhere -- no problem with glare in bright daylight. I can have multiple books with me so if I finish one I can start another. If the print is too small, I can make it larger. If I don't know a word, I can look it up. If I'm traveling, I don't need a spare bag to carry all the books I might want to read.

For me, Kindle is, in many ways, superior to paper books. Though they, too, have their charms.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

My hands don't go numb holding a 2 pound hardcover, either, anymore!


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

Krista D. Ball said:


> My hands don't go numb holding a 2 pound hardcover, either, anymore!


Ditto! I never liked the hardcover medium. It's too big, I absolutely detest the cover flaps, and it's too expensive. Paperbacks and Tradebacks are my fave.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Cover flaps stress me out so much.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The dreaded covers in hard covers. I can't stand when they get wrinkled or messed up. Of the few books I have that have them, I try to carefully take them off when reading, some cookbooks, but then if I don't put them on right away, they get smooshed on the shelf by something else. And if you get a library book, they glue part of it to the book, but not all. So you still have to be so careful not to mess it up. I read "Iced" from the library last year. It was heavy and it had pretty homemade looking paper, but it was hard to read it because I was constantly worried about messing it up. They only glued the flaps in some dots, so it still moved a bit. Yikes.

I think now I'd rather pay the money for a kindle book now, even if its a bit higher priced. Or wait for it to go to ebook library. 

Only thing was that I loved the font they used in "Iced". I don't remember what it was called, but it was such a joy to read. Well, besides the weight lifting I had to do to hold it open.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I swear every single time I put the cover jacket on the floor, a cat gakked-up on it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I swear every single time I put the cover jacket on the floor, a cat gakked-up on it.


  Everything on the floor is fair game. When my cat was having some "issues", I learned that lesson when my nice birkenstock had an additional adornment the next morning. 

I lost a few of my book jackets. Never figured out what happened to them. I had them carefully in a stack to keep nice and then poof. They probably got thrown out with something.

But then paperbacks have their own issues. The newer ones seem so tight in the binding, it takes many pounds of strength to open them and keep open. I get cramps from those. I have older paperbacks where the paper and the binding is more pliable. But then they are yellowing and often the font is small.

It's no wonder I went from reading like 5-10 books are year to reading 190 in my first year with kindle. 

But I have never taken to short stories, or even novellas, which are still short stories to me. Kindles haven't changed my preferences on that.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

The quality of paper of most paperbacks makes them really difficult to read after a while. Also, some of them are literally disintegrating - no, it's not the famous old, antique book smell, more like a decay...
I read much more and faster thanks to Kindle - but I really need my PW or DX to concentrate for a longer periods of time. iPad just makes me look up stuff on the Internet, and then one thing leads to another. And I definitely prefer longer books! The longer the better.


----------



## Neoreloaded313 (Jul 30, 2010)

Longer books are better, I get more for my money. Books do seem to be shorter then they used to be.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Neoreloaded313 said:


> Longer books are better, I get more for my money. Books do seem to be shorter then they used to be.


Maybe it varies by genre, but to me it seems like books are longer on average than they used to be, at least in the SF&F genres.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have different moods. Sometimes I want to read a lot of books, really fast, and get a bunch of shorter ones. Then, sometimes, I want a challenge. So I get longer stuff. I just read The Goldfinch, for example.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Since I've had the attention span of a gnat lately, I'd have to say shorter works. I have always liked short stories. I do need to dig into a novel soon, though, just to get lost in the story for more than an hour. I'm leaning toward "The Girl Next Door" by Jack Ketchum.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Lydia Young said:


> So, I bought a Kindle Fire. And I love that freaking thing. And I'm definitely reading more eBooks now that I don't have to squint at my phone or computer monitor.
> 
> However, I'm realizing that I like shorter works on Kindle and longer works in print books. I think it's because I'm used to looking at printed text for long periods of time...whereas with computer screens (or any screens), I'm used to having a short attention span and not having to look at one thing for long periods of time (except when I have to write a paper).
> 
> ...


I think you might feel differently if you had an eInk device. I love longer novels on my kindle, it's so much easier to hold. Sometimes I'm in the mood for something shorter but only a short novel, I don't normally do novellas, novelettes, or short stories.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> I think you might feel differently if you had an eInk device. I love longer novels on my kindle, it's so much easier to hold.


Agree with HL. For me, reading on an eInk kindle is the same as reading a paper book -- only better.  When I want to just read, that's the device I pick up. My Fires are mostly used for other things, though I do also read on them as well.

As to the OP, in generally I prefer longer works, but usually like to 'cleanse the palate', as it were, with something shorter finishing a long novel. Something short novel or novelette length. Not a huge fan of short stories.


----------



## von19 (Feb 20, 2013)

Depends on my mood. But I think I slightly prefer short stories.

Epicly long books stress me out. Reading _Bitterblue_, which was around 600 pages was all kinds of hell. I like longer books but after a while they begin to exhaust me. I find myself skipping paragraphs, pages, or chapters if they only contain "filler" information.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I've never liked short stories..  just when I get into it - its over.  If its a good story - I always feel dissatisfied.  Having said that - I normally don't like the really long 800 page+ novels but there are exceptions - I loved  "11/22/63" by King.


----------



## No One Here (Jan 17, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Longer works. Epic-length. Michner. Atlas Shrugged. Device makes no difference.
> 
> Betsy


We're in definite agreement on that. With shorter works I usually feel that they could have been developed more, and I get that even with some of my own short stories. I like complex story lines that I can get into, and live in, until all of the issues are resolved. I'm comfortable with the longer works as long as they're not full of padding just to make them SEEM longer; each scene should contribute to the story. Long, complex stories are what I like to write, and, when I can get them, what I love to read. They seem rare these days.


----------



## Otsana (Apr 12, 2014)

I really like books about 200-250 pages in length on my Kindle. When they're like 400 pages I feel as if they do drag on forever. I hardly read paperbacks anymore. I think I like the shorter books also because I'm a writer and it's hard to read huge books and keep up on my writing.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Ever since I got my Kindle, I've been reading more shorter works and I love it. It seems like there are more short stories and novellas available in e-book format than in print (which makes sense economically for publishers).



Otsana said:


> I really like books about 200-250 pages in length on my Kindle. When they're like 400 pages I feel as if they do drag on forever.


Same here. For novels, my sweet spot is about 300 pages. I've read lots of shorter books that are great too, but most of the ones I've read that are longer than 400 pages would be better if they were edited down to fewer words.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The longer the book the better, as long as the writing and story hold up.. a book should be exactly as long as it takes to tell the complete story. I am not a fan of flash fiction, except for one tiny short sad story. 

Supposedly, Hemmingway wrote: "For sale, Baby shoes, never worn."


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

BTackitt, your image/icon is very hypnotizing! I can't even remember the topic of this thread. I just find myself wanting to chant, "Hail, BTackitt..."


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Atunah said:


> But then paperbacks have their own issues. The newer ones seem so tight in the binding, it takes many pounds of strength to open them and keep open. I get cramps from those. I have older paperbacks where the paper and the binding is more pliable. But then they are yellowing and often the font is small.


This is what gets me about older paperbacks - the fonts are so small, I have to squint (even with glasses) to read them. So I'll pass on those, even if it's a story I'd really like to read and not enKindled.

I like both shorter & longer works, depending on my mood. I have a few shorts, some novellas, novels - in a different genres. I was always a voracious reader, and I've actually picked it up a few notches the past 2 years. (Having a Kindle is heaven for me! ) The 2 biggest novels I have are LOTR omnibus (bought on sale for something like US$1.99) and the first book in Sanderson's Stormlight Archive (The Way of Kings), which I think was free when I picked it up. (The 2nd book in the series, Words of Radiance, is at US$11.04, which I REFUSE to pay for. What a ridiculous price. I'll wait until it comes down to a more reasonable price, like US$7.99 or something.)


----------



## rmbooks (Sep 19, 2011)

Lydia Young said:


> Thanks for your replies!
> 
> I do wonder if I can concentrate/consume more if I had the E-ink reader or Paperwhite. I've heard they're pretty good substitutes for print books.


I have to say that I do love my Paperwhite. And, I keep it on "minutes left in chapter." It helps me decide if I want to start the next chapter or not, depending on how much time I've set aside for reading. Regarding length of the novel, I don't think that makes much difference to me on an e-reader or print, although I rarely read print books any more.


----------



## GiusCo (Apr 10, 2014)

Shorter really... anything more than 10k words makes me think twice.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Length matters not to me. A good story is a good story. It's as long as it needs to be to get the story told.

What limits my reading time is eye comfort.

_Emissive_ displays-those that emit light to make displayed media visible-found on computers, phones, and tablets tend to tire out the eyes. That can limit reading time. The reflective displays that are E•Ink screens reflect the ambient light to be legible, and these don't strain the eyes as badly as having a fifteen-inch lightbulb in your face, so I can read longer works more comfortably.

But more importantly, I can sit more comfortably in an easy chair with an ebook reader for reading than with a laptop computer.

Apple proved that the higher-DPI screens are easier on the eyes than the older, low-DPI screens. All the other tablet producers have pretty given up fighting that fact and now are producing high-DPI displays. Reading on a tablet isn't so bad so long as there is adequate ambient light around so the tablet screen isn't the only source of light in the room.

For reading in the dark, such as when I wake up in the middle of the night or when I'm camping, I find the Kindle PW or the Kobo Glo are perfect at their lowest light setting.

There is another factor that comes into play for reading comfort: _typography_.

Do NOT underestimate the importance of just how the text actually looks on the printed page-digital or not. A good font, letter size, proper margins, and comfortable paragraph indentation makes reading a joy. But you can turn it into a torture session by eschewing any one of those items. An excellent story can be rendered unreadable by poor typesetting. So pay attention to how your book renders on any electronic device or in print!


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

NogDog said:


> I don't have a preference, as long as the author knows what s/he is doing and has picked the right size for what s/he has to say in that particular case.


I've long thought that there is no intrinsic best length for a narrative - most stories can be told at a variety of lengths, and whether the length works depends upon the skill of the author.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

WDR said:


> Do NOT underestimate the importance of just how the text actually looks on the printed page--digital or not. A good font, letter size, proper margins, and comfortable paragraph indentation makes reading a joy. But you can turn it into a torture session by eschewing any one of those items. An excellent story can be rendered unreadable by poor typesetting. So pay attention to how your book renders on any electronic device or in print!


Agreed! For example, don't pick a typeface/font and make it FIXED in the ebook so that the reader can not use the features of their kindle/nook/kobo to put the print into _their_ preferred typeface.  If the book's really good, I'll probably slog through the less-than-ideal (for me) type. If it's only o.k. I'm _much_ more likely to give up. Either way, it's really unlikely that I'll buy again from that author, certainly not without checking the sample. 

But, again, to the answer posed by the OP, I say: yes.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I enjoy longer books and being immersed in the book's world, but I also enjoy short novels. The Hard Case crime books are usually slim tales, but they're often fascinating.


----------



## MLKatz (Sep 8, 2012)

Lydia Young said:


> So, I bought a Kindle Fire. And I love that freaking thing. And I'm definitely reading more eBooks now that I don't have to squint at my phone or computer monitor.
> 
> However, I'm realizing that I like shorter works on Kindle and longer works in print books. I think it's because I'm used to looking at printed text for long periods of time...whereas with computer screens (or any screens), I'm used to having a short attention span and not having to look at one thing for long periods of time (except when I have to write a paper).
> 
> ...


I think the trend is towards producing shorter works for authors who mostly write for the e-book market. For example, I used to think novels should be at least 70,000 words, but now a lot of novels are only about 50,000 words. I believe it is in response to readers who want shorter books, like maybe the length of something they can finish on a long commute or something.

As an author too, it is interesting to read this feedback from other readers. Personally, I like longer books, but I developed my reading habits decades before anybody ever thought about reading online.


----------



## Stephen O Connell (Jan 9, 2013)

Of late when browsing the Amazon website, I find myself searching through the Kindle Singles section first, as the short stories/novellas there tend to be perfect for reading on my Kindle in one go. Of course, the reality is that a good story will always be a good story no matter how long it is. I do find bite-size reads are great for my late evening relaxation with my PW2 though, so the shorter works suit me fine for that purpose. I have nothing against long novels, but I have to be in the mood for them. (I am currently loading up a good few of them on to my Kindle for my holiday to Portugal in July.)


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

On the whole, I prefer reading longer novels. And rereading them too...


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I can think of dozens and stories and short novels that are not only brilliant, but far more worth the read than a mediocre novel of WHATEVER length. Which is not to say that I don't like or read long novels. I do that as well. But it's the quality that is important, and the page count of a piece of fiction is largely irrelevant.


----------



## Norman Crane (Sep 25, 2013)

I read both. If it's good, it's good. If it's bad: I'll soldier through a short book but give up on a longer one.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Longer works with shorter chapters. I don't read short stories and novellas. With Kindle books, I feel cheated when I see 10% or so remaining and find it's excerpts from the authors other works.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I prefer longer length but read almost everything on my Kindle (except for magazines). I love actual books. However, the convenience of Kindle, plus the price savings, has me buying very few print books these days.

Interesting note: My husband's eyes tire rapidly when reading print books, but he can read on his Kindle for hours on end without any problem. He has the old original Kindle screen.


----------



## PreludeJustin (Jun 6, 2014)

It definitely depends on the genre and on the quality.  Some stories simply require greater length to convey the message.  After a very long book, however, I find it fun to switch over to something shorter.  Perhaps that is the pendulum swing, eh?


----------



## AnyaWrites (May 16, 2014)

It depends on the amount of time I have, because once I start reading I will not put the book down until I'm done. My poor alarm clock has been thrown quite a few times because I've stayed up too late reading "just one more chapter." So I try to read short stories until I know I can afford a new alarm clock.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

NogDog said:


> I like books that are the right length. I don't like novellas that leave me feeling like too much was left out, but I hate 600 page epics that could have been edited down to 400 without really losing anything. On the other hand, I've read a lot of short novels that I really loved as well as door-stops I've read time and again.
> 
> So no, I don't have a preference, as long as the author knows what s/he is doing and has picked the right size for what s/he has to say in that particular case.


I feel the same way. I just read a book that should have been twice as long as it was - very fast-paced, with no breathing room or character development. I liked it, it just kind of read more like an outline than an actual novel. On the other hand, I've also slogged through books full of scenes that didn't do anything, long boring passages of travelogue, etc etc. A work needs to be the right length for the story to be told.

Though I do generally prefer to get lost in a nice, big, long book. As long as it's all interesting and not just padded out.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Depends on my mood. For longer reads an E-ink ereader is better than a fire or book.


I was thinking that I wouldn't be surprised if the experience was different on an e-ink reader. I have a fire now, but when that goes (and man, is it getting buggy) I think I'm going to go for a good ol' Inker.

To actually answer the question: it technically doesn't matter to me the length of the book as long as I'm engaged. If I can put it down every time my dog lifts his head then that's the real problem.

Also, a note on the time on the bottom of the book: Why, Amazon? If I'm so interested in a book the last thing I want to do is check a watch unless it's to see that the past 3 hours felt like 10 minutes.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Shorter works.  Ultra-short is better on screen, but even short is better in print.  Long feels like the author is wasting my time to get to the good stuff (I like tight, condensed writing, not ultra-expansive tomes).


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan, in general, of shorter works. I like the buildup and payoff of the longer novels.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

I am sort of a mixed bag I guess. I adore the huge doorstoppers like ´War & Peace´ or ´The Man Without Qualities´ but also always liked short stories and novellas. Especially with e-books I cannot really imagine to read a really, really looong book on my Kindle so I prefer the shorter books for sure. It´s not a rational decision, I guess, or something I can explain. Alot of those books I read lately seems to fall at around the 200 p. range - whatever the word count for those is exactly (50 k ?) - and that seems a good length for me. So either looong when it´s super descriptive or short but precise with a language that is no-nonsense style. No messing around, though, just hammer it down and I am okay. Tell me a story without any fillers, just gimme something where I am entertained and engaged in. Or gimme everything, the whole deal, even if that means I have to make my way through lengthy descriptions of daily household chores.


----------



## N.D. Taylor (Jun 17, 2014)

It varies for me. I can't say I always want long or always want short, because I have moods which shift and vary. There are times when my life is hectic and busy, and I only want a quick but enjoyable read. Between exams and testing, I don't want to try to split my time between a 500 page novel. I don't want to spend 3 weeks on it, always trying to recall what last happened every time I pick it up. Sometimes it's nice to pick up a book that's 100-150 pages, read it in a sitting, and be done.

Likewise, I enjoy a good long novel too. Steven King novels are how I first got my start as a reader at the age of 8, believe it or not. My mother never cared what I read as long as I did it. His 800+ page novels are still greatly loved.


----------



## ScottS (Jul 3, 2012)

It depends on what I'm reading. Fantasy, I like long simply because they require world and character building. But for something like a thriller then I like it short and to the point.


----------



## antonnaseton (Dec 10, 2013)

Once upon a time, I liked doorstop novels. Then I ran out of time for one  I like short reads now, novella length stuff or short fiction. I tend to get frustrated if it takes too long and ... I'm terribly naughty, I would flip to the end to see what happens


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I like both. When I have the time, I really love to read chunky literary novels.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Raventides.  Amazon allows you to have more than one device.  
Says the one who loves her fire and her touch.  THEtouch is better outside.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I love short stories. I find that lately I'm always in a time crunch and they allow me to read and still get my other projects done.  

If I read long, it would have to be something like Harry Potter or GOT that I was really into.


----------



## Jack C. Nemo (Jul 5, 2013)

In general I prefer shorter works, and mostly read anthologies or collections. I'm a horror fan. Novel length usually is a mistake in my genre. Even in pnr I'm more likely to pick out a novella collection than a full length novel.

Otoh I've read _Atlas Shrugged_ and each of the _Harry Potter_ novels in single sittings.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RaventideBooks said:


> Also, a note on the time on the bottom of the book: Why, Amazon? If I'm so interested in a book the last thing I want to do is check a watch unless it's to see that the past 3 hours felt like 10 minutes.


You can change that. On the PW, tap the lower left corner while in a book and you'll toggle time left in chapter, time left in book, nothing at all, location number, or page number.

FWIW, 'nothing at all' is new, I think, since one of the more recent updates. Pretty sure it wasn't an option when the device was first released.

You can also toggle on the Fires, but I don't have mine next to me right now to say what the options are.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Shorter so that I can get on to reading the next one sooner. By shorter I mean less than 300 pages. I find that longer books just end up plodding through the padding. This is despite the fact that when I first finished Lord of the Rings I immediately began re-reading and when I finished it a second time I immediately went back for thirds.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Generally, it depends. 

Sometimes I'm in the mood for something longer.  Sometimes I'm in the mood for something shorter. 

I rarely do things billed as 'short stories' though I have a volume of such on my phone in case I get caught somewhere with nothing else to read.  That way even if I've got no cell service I've got something.  AND, if I'm in line at the grocery store or something, a short is good since the wait's usually not that long.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Jack C. Nemo said:


> In general I prefer shorter works, and mostly read anthologies or collections. I'm a horror fan. Novel length usually is a mistake in my genre. Even in pnr I'm more likely to pick out a novella collection than a full length novel.
> 
> Otoh I've read _Atlas Shrugged_ and each of the _Harry Potter_ novels in single sittings.


HOW?? Atlas Shrugged gives me fits and starts. How does one read it in one sitting? I would love to finish it.


----------



## Jack C. Nemo (Jul 5, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> HOW?? Atlas Shrugged gives me fits and starts. How does one read it in one sitting? I would love to finish it.


Start early. Don't have internet access. Drink lots of coffee.

Also it wasn't the first time I'd read the book, so it went a bit faster.


----------



## HarperLin (Jul 10, 2014)

I used to read longer books, but as I get older, life gets busier, so I prefer shorter books. Anything over 400 pages is long for me IMO. That said, if the book is by an author I like, of course I'll sink into it.


----------



## Dalia Daudelin (Jul 11, 2014)

I prefer shorter works in ebook format and longer works in physical format. I never finish anything long if it's on an ereader or my phone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dalia Daudelin said:


> I prefer shorter works in ebook format and longer works in physical format. I never finish anything long if it's on an ereader or my phone.


See, and for me, I like long books . . . . . but in paper format, they're probably not traveling with me. Just not too portable. Whereas with Kindle, I can take that long book wherever I am and sneak in a few pages whenever I get the chance. (Which ties into the 'how many books at a time' discussion in the other thread.  ) With paper, if I'm reading a big long book, I wouldn't carry it, so would have something shorter with me as my 'just in case' book. Or stashed sorter books in the car, at work, etc. -- and hope that if I have time to read, the book appeals. With kindle, I have access to pretty much anything I'm in the mood for, and if I really want to continue my great big book, I can.


----------



## Dalia Daudelin (Jul 11, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, and for me, I like long books . . . . . but in paper format, they're probably not traveling with me. Just not too portable. Whereas with Kindle, I can take that long book wherever I am and sneak in a few pages whenever I get the chance. (Which ties into the 'how many books at a time' discussion in the other thread.  ) With paper, if I'm reading a big long book, I wouldn't carry it, so would have something shorter with me as my 'just in case' book. Or stashed sorter books in the car, at work, etc. -- and hope that if I have time to read, the book appeals. With kindle, I have access to pretty much anything I'm in the mood for, and if I really want to continue my great big book, I can.


I think my issue is mostly that I get distracted by one of the many other apps on the device! Especially now that I mostly use my phone for this sort of thing.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

This is the beauty of books to me, I can read whatever suits my interest at the moment - short stories/heavy novels, fluffy read/thought-provoking read, fiction/nonfiction, etc. I generally prefer longer novels, but sometimes it's just nice to take a break with a short read.


----------



## daleibitz (Jun 13, 2012)

Definitely longer books. I find I usually can't get invested in shorter works, and find myself wanting to get deeper into the story or the characters than what a shorter work will give me. Exceptions to the rule? Absolutely, but I don't tend to download short stuff. Ereaders have not diffused my love of long books.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Changes in 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Heffnerh (Feb 1, 2013)

I generally prefer longer books, and if it is a series I'm really into, like Song of Fire and Ice, then I'll definitely try and get a hard copy over a Kindle version. I use Kindle for more light-hearted, shorter readers.


----------



## RubyL (Jul 28, 2014)

If a book is really awesome, I want it to be longer, although I've rarely had that "really awesome" feeling for something over 500 pages. I'm just drawn to faster paced stories, I think.

With ebooks and indie authors, I am getting more into novellas. I really like the chance to try a new author and see how well he/she puts a story together before wading into something novel-length. I am busy, too, so I like the feeling of accomplishment I get with actually finishing something, lol. 

Not big on serials though. That always strikes me as too much of a marketing gimmick.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

I prefer short stories. My time is limited and my aging eyes make it difficult to read for very long. I look for stories I can finish in a night. I have read a few novels on my Kindle but I mostly go for short pieces.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Changes in 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------

